# What is a cult?



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I though these were good guidelines when identifying a cult. Any thoughts? Please don't give specific cult names so as not to offend anyone. 


Their Leaders are the final authority:
An individual or group of people claims to be sent by God to "rule" the one true religion-- which only includes members of that particular cult.

No one can question beliefs:
Members must believe exactly the same way and in exactly the same things; there is no room for disagreeing with the cult's rules and doctrine. 

Traditional Christian doctrine is wrong:
They often depict basic Christian doctrines and beliefs (like trinity, deity of Christ, salvation by grace through faith, truth of hell) as "full of holes" and completely illogical.

A new revelation:
They often claim they've been given a "special revelation" from God that's superior to the Bible, or explains what the Bible is REALLY trying to say.

Scriptures are changed and twisted:
Bible verses are often taken out of context or twisted to mean something very different from what was originally intended.

Christians are wrong:
Members believe that God has given their group the job of pointing out "heretical and evil" teachings of Christianity.

Their "works" prove their religion is the truth:
Cult members often claim their good works are superior to those performed by Christians, and they say their works prove their religion is the one-and-only truth.

Growth in membership proves they are the true religion:
They believe their religion is the true one because their membership is growing. Fact is, many religions are growing, thus all can not be the true one. 

Salvation is a big unknown:
Since cults often teach that salvation is based on performance, cult members can never know if they've done everything necessary to get to heaven.

Leaving the group:
Leaving the cult is not an option, and intimidation if often used to keep cult members from even thinking about getting out.




In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am not aware of any though I do know they do exist.

I read a book a while back (in the 80s) about cults (though it was focus mostly on Satanic Cults) and learned a lot of the groups success is through manipulation, brain washing, and group pressure. They prey on the insecure and naive, weak and poor, lonely and broken hearted, young and elderly, those easily influenced and the leaders are charismatic motivated by greed and the lust for power usually supported by subordinates.

They can use ruse and tricks for brain washing, false hopes and empty promises, and use their manipulation to makes the victim feel loved, worthy and secure. As I am writing this I am reflecting on the information I read and learned and it breaks my heart to think what we humans are capable of doing as far has mental torture and tormenting.

If any one has ever had a love one fall into one of these group they have some extreme challenges a head of them to save the victim mentally and to return to a psychological norm.

I read this information VOLUNTARY and it was to educate myself so I could understand certain things that I may of encountered at the time.

It is my opinion that there is not much difference in tactics use from on cult to another.

BTW I have never been a member of a cult or have not had a friend or family member that was a member. Thank God. What I have stated was from a research I learned, so all this is just sharing from my readings.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

One of the best rock n roll bands ever. 

Them and members of the Jesus Church. I've witnessed that one first hand through a family member for quite a few years. Scary. The Church not the band.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> I though these were good guidelines when identifying a cult. Any thoughts? Please don't give specific cult names so as not to offend anyone.
> 
> Their Leaders are the final authority:
> An individual or group of people claims to be sent by God to "rule" the one true religion-- which only includes members of that particular cult.
> ...


An almost perfect description of Islam and Islam is considered one of the major religions. Unless it is an outright scam, a religion to an individual is what that person truly believes no mater how misguided others think he is. I believe Mohamad was a false prophet but there are a few million people out there who would shoot me for saying it.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Great replies. And as Reel said, it's sad that we humans are capable of leading people astray and capable of hurt. But we are a fallen people with sinful hearts. I would also say that many cults will look like they are Christian on the outside but a closer look and one sees they are not. Many start with a group of people disgruntled and leave a church the. Form their own group, but it evolves away from the true Christian doctrines and teachings. 

As for Islam, you hit the nail on the head. Again, I only posted this as guidelines. These were not mine but I thought they were a good guide. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

More ways to identify a cult. 

Their are 2 categories of cults one is doctrinally the other is sociologically.

1. Almost all cults deny the Apostles creed which consists of the virgin birth, deity of Christ, his resurrection, his atonement on the cross and the 2nd coming. 

2. They have tendency to pronounce other groups as apostate and they alone have the truth.

3. They devalue or deny the deity of Christ.

4. They have Extra sources of biblical revelation they may use Gods word with something else to interpret it

5. They have salvation by works -either denying God's grace or add performance. It will not always be easy to spot. 

6. They will deny a major doctrine. Cult like groups take a minor doctrine and make it a major.

The following are basic patterns, or characteristics, found in almost all cults that one can easily identify.

Additions - Cults add to the Word of God by having additional writings they call scripture, or by saying that only the Bible is God's Word but you cannot understand it without their interpretation from their own teachers or books. Sometimes the Bible is discouraged to be read alone or you must use their bible which is slightly changed to fit their misguided doctrines. 

Subtraction - Cults subtract from the Person of Jesus by saying he is something less than Eternal Deity. Or they will add their own teacher as deity. 

Multiplication - Every false religion has works as part of their system of salvation. They also usually specify what works must be performed at a certain level for acceptance to their group and God.

Mediators- They will always have others involved for ones salvation by others. 

Division - Cults have people choose by dividing a person's loyalty. It's God through their leadership by claiming to be the only Spokesman, Group or Society for God. They also require obedience to their leadership to be in right standing with God. They do not tolerate anotherâ€™s differing opinions and it is looked upon as being divisive or of the enemy.


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You are not allowed to question anything that the group does. If you go to one of the leaders with doubts about what is going on, they will tell you it's the enemy. Everybody who manages to leave will be ostracized. You will hear horror stories about what happened to somebody who left. 

There is a book called "Twisted Scriptures" that can help somebody who is in a cult There are also some cults that will even break up marriages.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is a good link to cult awareness and information.

http://www.culthelp.info/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*hmmmm I will bite this one time*

What does the word Catholic mean? --Universal Church --

Christ said upon this rock I found my temple, which was, I believe, wrongly interpreted by the Roman Church in the second century.

16:17-20. Peterâ€™s words brought a word of commendation from the Lord. Peter was blessed because he had come to a correct conclusion about the person of Christ and because great blessing would be brought into his life. The Lord added, however, this was not a conclusion Peter had determined by his own or othersâ€™ ability. God, the Father in heaven, had revealed it to him. Peter was living up to his name (it means â€œrockâ€) for he was demonstrating himself to be a rock. When the Lord and Peter first met, Jesus had said Simon would be named Cephas (Aram. for â€œrockâ€) or Peter (Gr. for â€œrockâ€; John 1:41-42).

But his declaration about Messiahâ€™s person led to a declaration of Messiahâ€™s program. Peter (Petros, masc.) was strong like a rock, but Jesus added that on this rock (petra, fem.) He would build His church. Because of this change in Greek words, many conservative scholars believe that Jesus is now building His church on Himself. The universal church followers hold that the *church* is *built on Peter* and the other apostles as the buildingâ€™s foundation stones (Eph. 2:20; Rev. 21:14). As such they claim unbroken lineage to the Apostles time through a Popes election. Still other scholars say that the church is built on Peterâ€™s testimony. It seems best to understand that Jesus was praising Peter for his accurate statement about Him, and was introducing His work of building the church on Himself (1 Cor. 3:11).

The Catholic Institution has done much good in the world, but it has led far too many on paths that Christ did not intend.

As such it has many attributes of cultism - holding service in languages not understood by laity (still in practice in some Catholic congregations)
excommunication/the practice of vitandus is one
Confessional and sacrament of penance to a priest
A belief in purgatory
Cannonizing and Beatification
Cultus Confirmaton
Venial Sin (sorry but its all the same in Gods eyes)
In personna Christi (standing in for Christ?)
Celibacy as Purity

I could list twenty other Roman beliefs that really when you study Gods promise to us just are "interpretations" of the scholars of the Roman Confused Church

Gods Word is the litmus test to measure the worlds great religions by. Lucifer is the AUTHOR of lies and confusion - God gave us his word so we would become REBELS against false teachings and to correct our evil ways. The BIBLE is spiritual medicine that we should take at every opportunity to ward off the Flu of confusion.

I know someone is about to blow a gasket by what I wrote - I am sorry to offend, but I will STAND on Gods word - not mans -

Far too many in some religions and churches take the priest, imam, or pastors word without question - when in fact we should TRY any teachings against Gods Good News for man to see if it really fits with what is written in his word to us. And Far too many defend what is really indefensible in Gods eyes, or just plain don't really know what their churches really believe, and accept that because their family believed such, that they should follow the same path to eternal separation from God.

May the God of Creation Bless and Keep you in this New Year, May he CAUSE the light of his love to shine on you, and if you do not know Christ, my someone share with you that GOOD NEWS.

before I am asked - I do not belong to labeled denomination- my faith is a belief in Jesus, Gods son, sent to bridge a gap and to testify in mans behalf when he comes into Gods Judgement seat. I believe the Holy Spirit existed with God and was created by God as a HELPER for mans understanding of a spiritual book left for our REFINING. My Church believes in the Word Of God, written by man but inspired by God for mans edification, God the Father, God the Son, and God the Holy Spirit, and we believe in John the Baptists model for Demonstrating to our father we have been washed and forgiven.

WE all long to hear "well done my good and faithful servant"


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen TrueblueTexican. Most of the time when we are offended, our instict is to retaliate, but maybe we should pray and ask God what we should do. Maybe we should study the bible and research to see if what was said has any validity. I pray that the Holy Spirit would open our eyes to see.


----------

